# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  rancho ql

## Barnyard

Hey all,

Sadly it looks like I just sold my jeep.  Happily, I still have my 07 f150.  It needs yo be a little higher to accommodate bigger tires.  Its my daily driver, tow vehicle for a 6500 point camper and I would like to be able to take down some trails and through some mud on the weekends, and still fit in my garage.  I was thinking a leveling kit, but I'm really not a fan but then I found the rancho quick lift kit.  It claims 2.5 inches of lift in front, I guess with a slightly bigger spring and adjustable shock, little more expensive but I would think its got to be better than just throwing  hunk of rubber or aluminum between the spring and frame.  Anyone ever run these in anything?  Or at least any rancho products? Just curious if its quality stuff.

----------


## jeep crawl

What sold a jeep ...LOL now its time to look for a newer Jeep ...

just my 2 cents ,if you tow your camper alot you might want to rethink a lift

----------


## Rubicon

I have only run their shocks, but they were a quality product for me anyways.

Oh and just to let everyone know, please understand that ENH does not condone looking for mud on class six roads, because we are a Tread Lightly! organization. Instead try finding a sanctioned event for those activities. Sorry that had to be wrote, but we have lurkers that would twist and manipulate that around to hurt our sport. Thank you all for your cooperation in this matter.

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk

----------

